# hi first timer now that it's legal in NY pretty sure I have a male plant actually looks like a" herm" just need a little advice if it indeed is



## Jsmoker5385 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2021)

send that plant to the gallows


----------



## Jsmoker5385 (Jul 14, 2021)

I was hoping I would get a different answer LOL other question I had does this look mature enough that it could have pollinated my females


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 14, 2021)

Hard to tell. Spray him down with water and remove his ass.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 14, 2021)

Looks male...
Doesn't look like it opened yet

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Is NY legal to grow weed at home now?
Yep a ball for sure, not worth keeping and seeding all the others
unless you are trying for seeds.


----------



## Jsmoker5385 (Jul 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Is NY legal to grow weed at home now?
> Yep a ball for sure, not worth keeping and seeding all the others
> unless you are trying for seeds.


you're allowed up to six plants per person in New York now you can even have a couple ounces on you in public legal to smoke anywhere it is legal to smoke cigarettes and I believe you can have three to five pounds at your house


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Jsmoker5385 said:


> you're allowed up to six plants per person in New York now you can even have a couple ounces on you in public legal to smoke anywhere it is legal to smoke cigarettes and I believe you can have three to five pounds at your house


OK 
Are some County's different? A friend in Oster (spelling) said he won't be able to grow yet due to it has not been approved to grow yet.
They say up to 2 yrs away, so be careful weed is legal but I believe growing still is not
Unless you are a med/card holder , be careful .


----------



## Jsmoker5385 (Jul 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> OK
> Are some County's different? A friend in Oster (spelling) said he won't be able to grow yet due to it has not been approved to grow yet.
> They say up to 2 yrs away, so be careful weed is legal but I believe growing still is not
> Unless you are a med/card holder , be careful .
> [/QUOT absolutely legal for residential grow the thing he is talking about is to be able to grow to sell to dispensaries I believe


----------



## JoseyWales (Jul 14, 2021)

Jsmoker5385 said:


> you're allowed up to six plants per person in New York now you can even have a couple ounces on you in public legal to smoke anywhere it is legal to smoke cigarettes and I believe you can have three to five pounds at your house


3 to 5 pounds, wow i would check on that just to be sure. In Ma 10 ounces.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

Do you have any links to sites that say this in print
My friend is pretty much on the ball with legal actions in NY


----------



## archtype111 (Jul 14, 2021)

i am in ny as well. I believe that it WILL be 6 plants and 12 per household but that is after a waiting period to allow licensed growers to get established. I thought that was a year at least away. I am growing 12 currently but treating in as partial gorilla grow because I have doubts.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

archtype111 said:


> i am in ny as well. I believe that it WILL be 6 plants and 12 per household but that is after a waiting period to allow licensed growers to get established. I thought that was a year at least away. I am growing 12 currently but treating in as partial gorilla grow because I have doubts.


That's is what he said to me , Thanks
I wonder what they will do if they catch you.
I mean weed is legal and its not even bud yet.
Good Luck Guys


----------



## bigsur51 (Jul 14, 2021)

be diligent Amigo










						New York Laws and Penalties - NORML
					

Decriminalization Drugged Driving Expungement Legalization Mandatory Minimum Sentence Medical Marijuana Penalty Details Marijuana and its…




					norml.org


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 14, 2021)

I see different sites say different about growing and it says not in effect yet
some say 12 plants for 2 adults.
OK never mind


----------



## Jsmoker5385 (Jul 15, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Do you have any links to sites that say this in print
> My friend is pretty much on the ball with legal actions in NY





ROSTERMAN said:


> That's is what he said to me , Thanks
> I wonder what they will do if they catch you.
> I mean weed is legal and its not even bud yet.
> Good Luck Guys
> ...


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 15, 2021)

I found this in a NYS web site
Adult Use | Office of Cannabis Management (ny.gov)
Go to the part about Cultivation (you need to page down a bit)
It states:
*Home Cultivation*
New Yorkers 21 years and older can grow up to six plants in their home for personal use (3 mature plants and 3 immature plants) and a maximum of twelve plants per household (6 mature plants and 6 immature plants), even if there are three or more adults over the age of 21 in the residence.
*Please be aware the home cultivation of cannabis plants is not allowed immediately. *Pursuant to the MRTA, the home cultivation of cannabis plants may only be permitted after the Office of Cannabis Management issues regulations governing home cultivation of cannabis, which must be no later than 18 months after the first adult-use retail sale.


Cannabis plants must be kept in a secure place and not accessible to any person under 21.
Home cultivated cannabis cannot be sold to anyone and is only intended for personal use.
Please note, it is illegal to make cannabis hash oil or concentrates using substances like butane, propane, or alcohol with home grown cannabis.
Local municipalities may enact and enforce regulations relating to home cultivation of cannabis provided, no municipality may completely ban or prohibit home cultivation.

NEXT SECTION


----------



## Jsmoker5385 (Jul 16, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I found this in a NYS web site
> Adult Use | Office of Cannabis Management (ny.gov)
> Go to the part about Cultivation (you need to page down a bit)
> It states:
> ...


wow ty myself and about 7/8 of Erie county were under the impression that everything was already enacted  ty again


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 16, 2021)

That was right from the NYS Cannabis site, seems like they have a few things up their sleeves still
Never Trust that Gov, or people in charge,\
I wonder what a good defense lawyer would say if one were to get caught and how to fight it.


----------

